# Yesterday I changed my work status from part-time (Guest Advocate) to On-Demand. I can no longer access the myTime app.



## ctaylor66062 (Oct 25, 2021)

I have been on a medical leave for the last 30 days and have 14 more days left on my leave. Yesterday, I went in and talked to my team lead and HR person and  I changed my work status from part-time (Guest Advocate) to On-Demand. When I log into the myTime app I get the following message: "You are not authorized to access this screen. myTime for Target is currently utilized by Target DistriubtionCenters and Hourly Store Team Members. Check the Store Workbench or DC for the access your role has." Any ideas why I don't have access?" Do I call my store HR person or TMS?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 25, 2021)

I think you can’t access it when your on a leave of absence. You have access once your leave is over. I would check with HR to see if you are officially still on leave.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ctaylor66062 (Oct 25, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> I think you can’t access it when your on a leave of absence. You have access once your leave is over. I would check with HR to see if you are officially still on leave.  Hope this helps.


Thank you for your reply. The thing is, I have been able to access the app throughout my entire leave up until today, when my work status officially changed from part time to on demand.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2021)

MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## ctaylor66062 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
> 
> 
> This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...
> ...


Thanks for your response but I don't think this answers my issue. My issue is that once I am logged into myTime I get "You are not authorized to access this screen. myTime for Target is currently utilized by Target DistriubtionCenters and Hourly Store Team Members. Check the Store Workbench or DC for the access your role has." I am not to view anything in myTime.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

On the loa question.


Frontlanegirl said:


> Confirm with HR your return date. It does not take one to two weeks to return from your LOA; more like 24 to 48 hours.  All you had to do was fill in a punch correction form for the hours you worked today instead of just leaving work.  HR can’t add you to the schedule if you are not yet active in MyTime.


----------

